# New 2014/64 BMW M235i - estoril blue



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all.

My first new car so thought id pop up a thread to show you all.

Old car was an astra vxr nurburgring edition which I tried to keep as tidy as possibly 

The new car is a M235i

3.0 straight 6 turbo. 
326bhp
0-62 in 4.8 seconds

Professional media package, comfort pack, sports auto transmission, sun pro package, heated seats, electric folding mirrors, harman kardon speaker system.

I asked the car was touched once it landed off the truck, which was respected. 

Here she is;





New and old sitting together in my garage



Car was fully washed and decontaminated etc, and now wearing a lovely coat of swissvax.





Cheeky engine shot...



Wheels came off, also had tar and iron remover to ensure they were spotless...

Sealed with gtechniq c5...



Me at work..





Also took the time to make the most of ocd and ensure all the centre caps were lined up with the m badge and all the locking wheel nuts were in the same place. I'm sure I'm not alone with doing this  haha

Excuse the horrible editing to blur the plate, my private reg will be on this week hopfully!!....

Black kidneys fitted. And Kieran (kimo73) came round for some pics









And final interior pic (not sure what was on the seat when the pic was taken)



Hopfully will be keeping her clean and tidy and will be looking to show at wax stock next year.
Plans to enjoy her. Maybe lowering springs to rid the arch gap, and possible exhaust system depending what's out there.

Thoughts etc?

Cheers


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely car mate! 

Lucky enough to drive these at work! I love the sound of them!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Zetec-al said:


> Lovely car mate!
> 
> Lucky enough to drive these at work! I love the sound of them!


Thanks!! 
What do you do at work if you don't mind me asking?
Yeah the sound is awesome. Even if it is slightly plumbed into the speaker. Haha


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

Stunning car, I've just got an e92 330i upgraded from an e46 325 and I love it! Can't wait to get home next week to drive and give it a good wash and decon! 

Take good care of that one mate and I'm sure it'll provide you with lots of fun


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous car mate :thumb: I love B M's, bet that can move !!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

James2614 said:


> Stunning car, I've just got an e92 330i upgraded from an e46 325 and I love it! Can't wait to get home next week to drive and give it a good wash and decon!
> 
> Take good care of that one mate and I'm sure it'll provide you with lots of fun


Thanks! 
You'll love the 330i! Great engines the 3.0.

Cheers. Yeah that's the plan. Need to learn to get used to rwd haha.



chefy said:


> Gorgeous car mate :thumb: I love B M's, bet that can move !!


Thanks! 
Certainly can move. I thought my old car was quick. This is scary at times! Haha


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

I find my 330 a bit scary at time of roundabouts, I floor it in 3rd and before you know it you're nearing 3 figures lol. And about handing rear wheel drive, just be easy on the throttle in the wet. I was out the other day in the rain and was making a right turn from stationary, put my foot down to go in what looked like the only possible gap in traffic for weeks and it was with that I drifted like a total burk and everyone was probably wishing I'd crash lol, was quite fun though haha


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

James2614 said:


> I find my 330 a bit scary at time of roundabouts, I floor it in 3rd and before you know it you're nearing 3 figures lol. And about handing rear wheel drive, just be easy on the throttle in the wet. I was out the other day in the rain and was making a right turn from stationary, put my foot down to go in what looked like the only possible gap in traffic for weeks and it was with that I drifted like a total burk and everyone was probably wishing I'd crash lol, was quite fun though haha


Yeah my mums already trying to guess how quickly I'll get caught speeding etc. 
good job it has limited and cruise so that'll help me a little. 
But yes, the rwd is a handful at time but the tyres on this give it an extra amount of grip so I shouldn't be afraid to throw it into corners.

Quite looking forward to when it snows so I can find a car park and have some fun. Haha


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm one of them horrible people that work for a Main BMW dealership! 

Infact I work for the company you bought yours from, just noticed from your number plate. Sytner Nottingham by any chance?


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Zetec-al said:


> I'm one of them horrible people that work for a Main BMW dealership!
> 
> Infact I work for the company you bought yours from, just noticed from your number plate. Sytner Nottingham by any chance?


Nothing wrong with working at a main dealer. 
So you work for Sytner high Wycombe? 
Yeah came from nottingham this one!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

It's good fun! Yes Sytner High Wycombe! 

I love it when people buy cars and don't want any prep done! Reminds me of all the guys on here haha!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Zetec-al said:


> It's good fun! Yes Sytner High Wycombe!
> 
> I love it when people buy cars and don't want any prep done! Reminds me of all the guys on here haha!


Do you know mark malloy then?...

Hahaha most places won't normally allow it due to possibility of transportation damage etc.


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Very tidy car in the best colour


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

T.C said:


> Very tidy car in the best colour


Thanks!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Rollini said:


> Do you know mark malloy then?...
> 
> Hahaha most places won't normally allow it due to possibility of transportation damage etc.


I sure do!

Yes true.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Zetec-al said:


> I sure do!
> 
> Yes true.


He's a really sound bloke!! Tell him Andrea Rollini said hi. Lol. I worked with him at Goodwood. Just incase he needs reminding. :lol:

But I prefer to do everything on my own car. Always a first so why not!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the photo credits 

Also nice and clean, Shame its so slow


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Thanks for the photo credits
> 
> Also nice and clean, Shame its so slow


Shush you! Hahaha.



tonyy said:


> Looks very nice:thumb:


Cheers


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fabulous BM fella and a lovely job, you certainly one happy bunny. :thumb:


----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow didn't realise the 235 had that much under the bonnet!

I have a couple of questions about your prep as I too am waiting for delivery of my new car and will prep the car myself:

1. How much decontamination was present on the car?
2. What was the condition of the paint? Any swirls/ scratches etc that needed polishing out?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunner, congrats! Love the engine in these, brilliant car.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Fabulous BM fella and a lovely job, you certainly one happy bunny. :thumb:


Thanks! 
Yeah so happy with the car. Looks awesome 



GazGJ said:


> Wow didn't realise the 235 had that much under the bonnet!
> 
> I have a couple of questions about your prep as I too am waiting for delivery of my new car and will prep the car myself:
> 
> ...


Yeah it's a great surprise when you plant your foot.

Good choice. 
There wasn't much contamination at all. The car must have been in dry storage so anything that was on the paint was just from the journey here as it was pretty clean. 
Condition was really good. One small mark on the rear quarter but came out with a finishing polish so wasn't anything major.



JBirchy said:


> Stunner, congrats! Love the engine in these, brilliant car.


Thanks again


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Lovely looking cars, and I think you have one of the best colours!

Did you have to wait long for the car to be ready once you placed your order?


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Lovely looking cars, and I think you have one of the best colours!
> 
> Did you have to wait long for the car to be ready once you placed your order?


Easily the best colour haha. 
No it was a matter of finding the car and then a few days later I had it


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Love these cars, looking sharp. Can't wait for the M2, will be an absolute weapon based on what these are like!


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice car there, however is it me or do the wheels look small compared to the car? What size are they?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dan said:


> Very nice car there, however is it me or do the wheels look small compared to the car? What size are they?


18s

Put them against my car then lold


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

gibbo555 said:


> Love these cars, looking sharp. Can't wait for the M2, will be an absolute weapon based on what these are like!


Thanks. Yeah the m2 will be a hell of a car. However it will be held back due to m3 and m4 so won't be as good as it can be which is a shame.



Dan said:


> Very nice car there, however is it me or do the wheels look small compared to the car? What size are they?


Cheers. Never thought that myself personally. Will probably look better once the car is lowered a tiny bit to rid the arch gap. 
I am however contemplating 19" vossen wheels next year

But remember it's a performance car. Bigger wheels can affect handling etc


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats! Looks lovely and I'm sure you'll have great fun!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Private plates went on this evening after opening the post and seeing my log book


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice mate, had a M135i until a few weeks back... really do miss it.

P.s. you bought an auto by mistake? lol


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

MatrixGuy said:


> Very nice mate, had a M135i until a few weeks back... really do miss it.
> 
> P.s. you bought an auto by mistake? lol


What happened to it?...

By mistake! No. The auto boxes are miles ahead of the manuals and prefer them personally!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

y u copy me


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> y u copy me


:|

Wut


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Lovely car! Health to drive!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

rkelly113 said:


> Lovely car! Health to drive!


Thanks. Loving it.

Put my private plates on and got German font pressed and I'm unsure about them haha. So may resort back to standard font plates etc


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice Rolls. Enjoy it pal


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Very nice Rolls. Enjoy it pal


Oh hi stranger. Need to sort a meet up soon!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice looking car fella and the astra vxr looked good to.
great job on the detail


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

bazz said:


> nice looking car fella and the astra vxr looked good to.
> great job on the detail


Cheers. Do miss the astra a bit. But onwards and upwards. Hopfully be seeing this showing at wax stock next year


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree on the auto box. The 8 speed is fantastic. I get to drive an X5 with it and it just doesn't stop accelerating. Out guns a 530 with the old 6 speed. 
My next BM will be an auto. 

Nice car.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks lovely fella. I would say stick with standard font pressed plates. I think we all grow out of the german pressed font plates at some point eventually or get fed up off being tugged for them.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Radish293 said:


> I agree on the auto box. The 8 speed is fantastic. I get to drive an X5 with it and it just doesn't stop accelerating. Out guns a 530 with the old 6 speed.
> My next BM will be an auto.
> 
> Nice car.


One of the best boxes out there. Easily! 
Good to hear! 
Cheers



MEH4N said:


> Looks lovely fella. I would say stick with standard font pressed plates. I think we all grow out of the german pressed font plates at some point eventually or get fed up off being tugged for them.


Cheers mate. 
Yeah been thinking just standard plates as not 100% on the Germans. They may grow on me however


----------

